# Vinyl Plank: Floating vs Glued



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Disclaimer: I promise I've been searching forever to find real-world answers to my question... but I can't find much of anything!

Aside from the Allure product, is a floating vinyl plank floor on a good dry slab an acceptable alternative to glued planks or do they tend to have issues (looking for first-hand experience not manufacturer claims!)

I know if varies by manufacturer but I'm looking in a price range between $2.50-$3.50/sf (Congoleum/Earthwerks/Metroflor) and not big-box store products.

I'm worried a floating floor will not sound like a real wood floor when you walk on it. I'm also worried about the floor shifting/failing after a couple years from everyday use.


----------



## BorregoMan (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been researching this stuff too. I am planning to use vinyl plan click flooring in my new home being built. Looked at the Menard's brand $2.59 sq. ft. and was impressed. Found a site called build direct and got some of their samples. Was very impressed too. $1.99 sq. ft. 

I am leaning towards a floating floor in case if has to be taken up at some point. It would be much easier than scraping glue off the slab. I have done that before and it it an awful task. The brand I am leaning towards is Vesdura sold through build direct.


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

In your research, have you found any potential problems with a floating floor? I know the basics (moving heavy furniture might cause bubbles/must leave a gap so it floats/etc.) but I'd like to know if it really holds up compared to a glued floor. I'm especially concerned about the living room that has heavy couches & foot traffic. 

I too received some samples from build direct and really liked the Vesdura click planks. However I shopped locally and actually got a great quote on some high quality stuff so I'm probably going that route. 

Please let me know if you have any other info to share. Would hate to learn that a floating vinyl plank floor still isn't up to par with a glued floor.

JD


----------



## BorregoMan (Nov 28, 2012)

I haven't actually used a floating floor so I don't really know about long term durability. Ideally, I would like to have porcelain tile in the kitchen but it is not in the budget. I am only putting the vinyl plank in the kitchen, entry and baths. What brand did you get a quote on? How much per sq. ft. ? The Vesdura is quite thick.


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

I wound up settling on Earthwerks Sonoma plank for just shy over $2/sf, however I was about a week too late as the Sonoma line was just discontinued. I'm meeting with the flooring supply store this weekend to pick out something different, but that Earthwerks stuff was really nice for the price. 

It's more expensive, but I'm going to look at Congoleum Classics line of floating plank which looks great on the website. Hopefully it looks as good in real life. Again, no information on the web about first hand experience with it.

There's still not a lot of information on Vinyl Plank, and I'm surprised. It seems like it's a near-perfect floor for homes with Pets/Kids, and it looks fantastic. Hopefully it gains the recognition it deserves.


----------



## BorregoMan (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay, so I talked to my builder about the vinyl plank flooring. He said he is very leery of it. He has had to replace it for a couple of customers because of popping noises experienced from it. I am not sure what would cause noise, but now I am skeptical of it. Anybody experience noises with it?


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

I spoke to the flooring guy today and asked your question. He said it happens to floating floors when installed on poorly leveled sub-floors. If you read the manufacturers specs, they recommend a max of 1/8" over 6' or something like that. If you install a glued floor you won't experience the popping noise but it will contour to any inconsistancies in your sub-floor. I'm still confident in the LVT but I'm going with a glued plank instead of a floating.


----------



## BorregoMan (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't find a whole lot of info out there about these LVT floating floors. I think I will just go with the standard vinyl flooring my builder puts in. I don't want to end up with a great looking floor that makes noise. Perhaps concrete slabs should have some sort of underpayment prior to putting down the floating LVT. I guess I could always out this stuff in later when they have more info on it. 

I have read that it needs to have an 1/8th inch gap around any edge and not to put down underneath cabinets or islands. Maybe my builder put it under the cabinets since these popping situations were in new builds. Who know, just don't want to take a chance. Glued down is probably the way to go.


----------

